# Samuel Rutherford's Examen Arminianismi, Chapter 19 on the Civil Magistrate.



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 24, 2008)

If you missed it in the announcement, a portion of chapter 19 from Samuel Rutherford's _Examen Arminianismi,_ on the Civil Magistrate will appear in the 2008 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. Guy Richard, pastor of the First Presbyterian Church of Gulfport is the translator. Guy examines in detail chapters 1 through 14 of the _Examen_ _Arminianismi _(Scripture through soteriology) in his forthcoming book _The Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford_ (Milton Keynes: Paternoster, 2008–9).

Previous threads about Guy Richard,

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/samuel-rutherford-examination-arminianism-10725/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/interesting-upcoming-book-samuel-rutherford-33220/


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 24, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If you missed it in the announcement, a portion of chapter 19 from Samuel Rutherford's _Examen Arminianismi,_ on the Civil Magistrate will appear in the 2008 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. Guy Richard, pastor of the First Presbyterian Church of Gulfport is the translator. Guy examines in detail chapters 1 through 14 of the _Examen_ _Arminianismi _(Scripture through soteriology) in his forthcoming book _The Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford_ (Milton Keynes: Paternoster, 2008–9).
> 
> Previous threads about Guy Richard,
> 
> ...



Is Pastor Richard going to publish the translation of the entire chapter on the civil magistrate anywhere?


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you got any information of him about the publication of the whole book, Chris?


----------



## bconway52 (Oct 24, 2008)

This sounds very interesting and would be helpful in my continuing study of theonomy. I am going to look in to subscribing now! Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 24, 2008)

No plans that I know of Tim; he actually picked this out due to my parameters of space--I had a "hole" left by my no show (see the announcement). I had no idea Rutherford had comments on the magistrate in this Latin work. I think Guy would like to do the whole _Examen,_ but he is a perfectionist and very loath to release portions and this was a considerable favor for which I'm exceedingly thankful. This extract is a good portion of the chapter but how shy the whole I'm not sure. 



timmopussycat said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > If you missed it in the announcement, a portion of chapter 19 from Samuel Rutherford's _Examen Arminianismi,_ on the Civil Magistrate will appear in the 2008 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. Guy Richard, pastor of the First Presbyterian Church of Gulfport is the translator. Guy examines in detail chapters 1 through 14 of the _Examen_ _Arminianismi _(Scripture through soteriology) in his forthcoming book _The Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford_ (Milton Keynes: Paternoster, 2008–9).
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 24, 2008)

bconway52 said:


> This sounds very interesting and would be helpful in my continuing study of theonomy. I am going to look in to subscribing now! Thanks!


Well, the extract does contain some statements on the judicial law which why not extensive I think probably are interpretive of previous statements in other earlier works such as _Pretended Liberty of Conscience._



CarlosOliveira said:


> Do you got any information of him about the publication of the whole book, Chris?


I think he would like to and the notice at the Westminster Assembly project would seem to indicate it; but I don't know what kind of firm plans there are or "finish dates" etc. It did not sound like he was close to finished or anything.


----------

